# Connecting Wireless File Trnsmtr (Canon) direct to laptop...



## Ls3D (Oct 22, 2008)

Has anyone connected a WFT(E3A) or similar (Euro model) directly to a laptop?  I understand the PTP ad-hoc protocol on 802.1g supports this, but it would be nice to know if anyone has it running.

This is VS. going through a router, for shooting on site and using the EOS Utility on a laptop to review and process images as they come in.

You may have seen the review and demo video over at camera labs, but they use a router.  BTW - $735 Best price so far..

EDIT: Just found this, but the graphic shows a router in between,..  I guess the WFT has a mac address if that helps.

MORE from Canon: Wireless LAN standards IEEE802.11g and IEEE802.11b are supported at maximum link speeds of 54Mbps and 11Mbps, respectively. Maximum signal distance is a generous 150m/492 ft. The infrastructure mode enables all wireless devices to communicate through wireless LAN connection via access point. *The ad hoc mode enables direct device-to-device connection without using an access point.* Additional support of Ethernet 100BASE-TX standard (maximum link speed of 100Mbps) for wired LAN connection means the WFT-E2/E2A/E3/E3A/E4/E4A has broad capability and response for a variety of LAN environments.

-Shea


----------



## Garbz (Oct 25, 2008)

What operating system is the question? I have never seen ad-hoc mode work on windows without some decent driver software taking care of it all. Windows Wireless Zero Configuration is absolutely CRAP.


----------



## Ls3D (Oct 25, 2008)

Oh yeah, how kernel centric of me!   Win XP sp2.

Maybe I should arrange to set it up with the regional canon rep next time he visits Calumet..  I made the often dangerous move of having them pull one from inventory yesterday. This kid told me the local rep set one up & went to lunch across the street, then he bust out his iphone and starts taking snapshots from Chili's..  gimmicky rep move (and expensive cable release), but perhaps he can address the PTP thing for me next time.

Thanks for your comments & thread refresh!  I will be sure to share my experience if I end up needing the thing.

-Shea


----------



## lostprophet (Oct 25, 2008)

this might help or maybe not http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/technical/tethering_lan.do#container
then go to page 4


----------



## Ls3D (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks, I did find some useful tips amongst the usual nerdy stuff there!  Mostly about striping your network protocols down in step 3...  I always plug in the either net cable for web access, so I don't mind dedicating my wireless card to the WFT.

BTW - The day I buy it there will be a 3rd party version for $200 with blue tooth and N protocols!  , so yall should encourage me as much as possible.

-Shea


----------

